# News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich



## System (2. Oktober 2007)

*News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,615465


----------



## modderfreak (2. Oktober 2007)

Key ist schon geholt, aber der Download dauet ewig und 3 Tage :/


----------



## noogood (2. Oktober 2007)

Yeehaa.....Das mit dem Key is unglaublich unkompliziert ;D


----------



## der-morten (2. Oktober 2007)

argh, warum bekomm ich keinen key, HEUL
der asgt mir immer sorry... dabei bin ich da schon seid 3 jahren angemeldet


----------



## ultio (2. Oktober 2007)

Yay, hab endlich auch nen key, ihr müsst immer das beste auswählen um einen zu bekommen,
sprich Quadcore mit 8800 und T1 un  2Gb RAM.
Da ich nur ene 7600 GS habe, hats beim ersten anlau nicht geklappt, mal schnell alle cookies gelöscht und nen IP Change gemacht und dann gings, ich hoffe meine GraKa macht keinen Strich durch die Rechnung, den Quadcore hab ich nämlich wirklich und die 2 GB RAM, aber ich habe keine T1 Verbindung...


----------



## Iltys (2. Oktober 2007)

wurde ja auch mal zeit key hab ich schon mal sehen wies läuft xD


----------



## furball (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				System am 02.10.2007 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



mh, server down? komm nicht über die anmeldung hinaus...


----------



## pierre23 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ladet euch den Beta Client von Crysis doch über torrent (suchen bei isohunt) ! (hab ihn mit ca. 700K runtergeladen)

lg


----------



## Playsi2 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Na da sind die selber Schuld wenn die keine verwendbaren Computerdaten bekommen. Bei denen hat jetzt sicherlich 90% nen Quadcore und ne 8800. Aber egal ich meinen Key. Hab da auch ein wenig geflunkert  Aber für so nen billigen Trick mit der Hardware hab ich kein Verständnis. Wenn schon ne open Beta dann bitte auch richtig offen für alle!


----------



## DmanX (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Klasse , hab auch noch einen Key gekriegt.
jetzt muss ich nur noch eine Weile warten bis ich die Beta runterladen kann. ;D


----------



## xkoy (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Hab auch einen  geilgeil...


----------



## mWolle (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

weiß net, was ihr habt... ich hab meine standardconfig angegeben (AMD 64 3000+, ATI other, 1.5GB RAM) obwohl i alles geoct hab (AMD 64 4400+, ATi X800) und i hab sofort nen key bekommen.. man bin i happy   , aber leider werd ich crysis nichma auf medium zocken können... naja, dafür würd die freude umso größer, wenn ich im November dann den Vergleich zu meiner neuen HD2950 hab XD *jippiejaheyeah*
cheers
HF&GL


----------



## wOJ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Die Keys sind wieder begrenzt also werden die Leute die das jetzt nicht mitbekommen ziehmlich die A*schkarte gezogen haben.


----------



## blizzard1984 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				pierre23 am 02.10.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ladet euch den Beta Client von Crysis doch über torrent (suchen bei isohunt) ! (hab ihn mit ca. 700K runtergeladen)
> 
> lg



thx danke für den tipp.habe auch ein Key ,wenigstens denken die an die pc user nicht so wie bei cod4


----------



## HLP-Andy (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

*lach*
Mein P4 3GHz, 6800 GT und 1 Gigabyte Ram wurden nichtmal für die Quakewars-Beta damals von Fileplanet akzeptiert. 

Apropos Quakewars, die offene Crysis-Beta hat bereits in Spielerzahlen Quakewars überholt. (Allerdings wurde das in den USA ja noch nicht veröffentlicht.)


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich habe auch einen bekommen 
wie geil das ich gestern erst Bioshock durchgespielt hab (siehe letzte Meldung über Crysis Beta Keys  ) und was neues zum zocken bräuchte - da kam mir die Newsmeldung sehr gerufen.
Ich hab beim Anmelden auch einfach meine reale Config angegeben...aber naja schaut ins Profil ^^

leider bin ich jetzt in der 40 minütigen Warteliste für die Beta    gibts außer Torrents (hab ich nie gebraucht/benutzt) vielleicht andere, schnelle(re) Server, die die Beta anbieten ?


Und wie siehts mit den Anforderungen aus, bietet die Beta schon DX10? (sry hab mich noch nich mit beschäftigt) wenn nicht kann ichs nämlich auf meiner XP Partition installieren die ich sowieso vorrangig benutze ^^


----------



## MatadorKiller (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Hab auch einen Hehe
Geil Geil Geil


----------



## markenprodukt (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.10.2007 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *lach*
> Mein P4 3GHz, 6800 GT und 1 Gigabyte Ram wurden nichtmal für die Quakewars-Beta damals von Fileplanet akzeptiert.


Probiers einfach, ich konnte die Beta sogar mit einem schlechteren System spielen (x800pro,1gbram, 3200+)



			
				HLP-Andy am 02.10.2007 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Quakewars, die offene Crysis-Beta hat bereits in Spielerzahlen Quakewars überholt. (Allerdings wurde das in den USA ja noch nicht veröffentlicht.)


Gibt's dazu einen Link?

Bin jetzt schon auf die Meinungen von den Spielern gespannt, ob wohl wieder das große Meckern wie bei der Quake Wars Beta anfängt  

@Razer
Nein, die Beta ist Dx9 Only


----------



## wOJ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich würde Torrents nicht benutzen. Ich hatte schon den Beta Client auf dem Rechner und hab nur noch auf den Key gewartet doch leider kann ich auf keinen Server und muss mir dementsprechend den Client neu von Fileplanet ziehen. Ich will euch nur vor bösen Überraschungen bewahren


----------



## k038i (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Juhui! Kann's kaum erwarten endlich zu 
Spielen  *freu* Zum Glück hab ich zufällig 
mal wieder nachgeguckt und siehe da


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				markenprodukt am 02.10.2007 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> @Razor _(Name vom betreffenden geändert)_
> Nein, die Beta ist Dx9 Only



Danke 
Dann kann ichs ja ohne Probs auf XP installieren

juchuu nur noch 26 minutes Wartezeit


----------



## markenprodukt (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Razor am 02.10.2007 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> markenprodukt am 02.10.2007 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, wie isn das passiert, hab extra Copy und Paste gemacht 
sry^^


----------



## wOJ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Noch 50min und ich kann zocken : D


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				wOJ am 02.10.2007 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch 50min und ich kann zocken : D



installieren meinst du ? 

achja, 18 minutes und nur noch 1010 leute vor mir in der schlange (oh wunder, die minutenanzeige entpricht anschienend leider nicht realen minuten :roll: )

Den späteren DL Speed will ich gar nicht wissen


----------



## NRWunited (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Noch 33min Wartezeit, ich hoffe der Download bricht dann nicht einfach ab ^^


----------



## CrystPsyCore (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

was..die beta is nur Dx9...echt...kann ich ja den download gleich wieder abbrechen


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				CrystPsyCore am 02.10.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> was..die beta is nur Dx9...echt...kann ich ja den download gleich wieder abbrechen



Dir ist schon klar, dass die mp beta nicht dafür da ist, die tolle grafik vorzuführen sonder vielmehr den MP Part zu testen ? :roll: deswegen sind afaik auch die maximalen details nicht mal aktiviert
Es geht halt nur drim bestehende Fehler auszumerzen, die tolle Grafik darf man dann in der SP demo am 26. (?) bewundern 

achja, Platz 785 aber noch 46 (!!) minuten wartezeit, da scheinen die dl speeds aber seeehr langsam zu werden


----------



## Newsmaker (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Platz 588  46 min wartezeit.....


----------



## der-morten (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

argh,refresh gedrückt und nu  bin ich wieder bei 1700 irgendwas^^

scheisse flieplanet^^


----------



## Dome05 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Platz 237 12 min wartezeit xD 
Ich will garnicht den Download Speed wissen -.-


----------



## NewLex (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Hm, ich lade über nen torrent
Ich hoffe der funktioniert -.-
Geht jedoch auch nur mit ca. 50 kb/sec


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Hm ich hab mich jetzt bis auf Platz 521 gequält, allerdings steht die Zeitangabe seit ner halben Stunde hartnäckig auf "46 minutes" *bibber*


----------



## kschichter (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Was ist das denn?!

Man muß seine Rechnerausstattung angeben... soweit ok. Aber dann gesagt zu bekommen: "You do not meet the requirements for the Crysis Beta."

Ist mir doch egal was die über meinen Rechner denken. Und ich würde Crysis gerne darauf ausprobieren.

Nebenbei mein Rechner: P4 3.2, 2 GB Ram, 6800GT 512MB

Dann können sie die Beta eben behalten... aber wenn das bei einer Demo auch so sein sollte...


----------



## BiJay (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Seit 2h bin ich schon in der Warteschlange, seit 1h steht "noch 46 min". Nun auf Platz 369 von 2711. Das kann noch dauern. 
Die sollten mal langsam wieder neue Server aufstellen, Fileplanet wird immer lahmer.


----------



## wOJ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Nur noch installen


----------



## hightake (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Klapp nicht. Wartezeit 2 mal unterbrochen.
Werd es später noch mal versuchen.


----------



## dscsearcher19 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				wOJ am 02.10.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch installen




Lade mit 300-350


----------



## AUDILORD42 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

hab mir das teil schon heute nacht gesaugt und innerhalb von einer stunde auf der platte. schön mit 700 kb/s gesaugt als ihr alle noch gaaaanz friedlich in eurem bettchen geschlummert habt  

bin aber mal gespannt ob es bei euch problemlos funktioniert. gestern hatten nämlich ziemlich viele (darunter auch ich) texturprobleme...bei mir war es so extrem, dass ich nix gesehen habe. zudem war das connecten auf nen server ne qual=> 1 stunde probiert.


----------



## gliderpilot (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich habe einen Key, ich habe gerade angefangen runterzuladen (zwischen 160 und 180 kb/s) - in knapp 3 Stunden zocke ich dann wohl Crysis


----------



## thefury2008 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Klasse.  Bin erst auf Platz 1022. Das kann noch lange dauern.


----------



## Mandavar (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

34 of 360... warum sind bei euch soviele in den Schlangen? Naja, mal schaun, wie schnell der download ist.


----------



## Eniman (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Einen Key habe ich jetzt schon, hoffentlich läuft der Downloade halbwegs schnell...


----------



## Dario90 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir sagen könntet ob ihr auch (extremste) Grafikfehler habt, sobald ihr die Shader Qualität auf Medium oder Low stellt.

Bei der closed Beta war das bei mir zumindest der Fall.


----------



## Ufuk (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

hmm
habe die ganze zeit

conntecion timeout
egal auf welchen server ich verbinde
und im chat drinn hab ich auch von ein paar leuten mitbekommen das sie das geliche problem haben...
weiss einer rat ?


----------



## Dome05 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Ich lad mit guten 300 kbs   . 
In 1 Stunde spiele ich wohl Crysis


----------



## AUDILORD42 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Dario90 am 02.10.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön wenn ihr mir sagen könntet ob ihr auch (extremste) Grafikfehler habt, sobald ihr die Shader Qualität auf Medium oder Low stellt.
> 
> Bei der closed Beta war das bei mir zumindest der Fall.


hab auf medium und anfangs extreme grafikfehler (vor allem im uboot). wenn ich ne weile zocke gehts aber komischerweise.


----------



## mWolle (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

so jez wollt i endlich zocken und was?.. der verbindet und verbindet zum gewünschten server so lange, bis er mir endlich die fehelrmeldung "Connection time out" zeigen kann. na toll! hat vllt schon jemand das problem gelöst?
cheers


----------



## wOJ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				AUDILORD42 am 02.10.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 02.10.2007 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja hab ich auch...
Ich hab die Beta jetzt n bischen gezockt und werde es auch nie wieder tun. 
So eine schlampig gemachte, einer Alpha gleichene, verbuggte und langweilige "Beta" hab ich noch nie gespielt. Warscheinlich wird sich das zum Release noch ändern aber in der derzeitigen Fassung ist diese Alpha für mich eine Entäuschung auf ganzer Linie. Und von wegen Grafikpracht... Die Grafik erinnert mich an ein Mix aus BF2 und FarCry... (auf high)


----------



## AUDILORD42 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				mWolle am 02.10.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> so jez wollt i endlich zocken und was?.. der verbindet und verbindet zum gewünschten server so lange, bis er mir endlich die fehelrmeldung "Connection time out" zeigen kann. na toll! hat vllt schon jemand das problem gelöst?
> cheers


ja...immer wieder probieren  

im ernst, konnte gestern auch nur nach langem probieren connecten. als ich es vorher probiert habe, ging es auf anhieb. weiß ja nicht ob das was heißt, aber ich hab immer auf einen "beta3" server connectet.


----------



## RapidezZ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				pierre23 am 02.10.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ladet euch den Beta Client von Crysis doch über torrent (suchen bei isohunt) ! (hab ihn mit ca. 700K runtergeladen)
> 
> lg



Glückwunsch... lade dort mit unter einem kb/s...


----------



## XcortezX (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

toll da zieht man die beta mal schnell in einer stunde runter und dann kann man sie nicht entpacken bzw. 5 cab. dateien sind fehlerhaft und er bricht installation ab. und das obwohl ich von fileplanet gedownloadet hab. jemand das gleiche problem?


----------



## BiJay (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Hier sollten einige die NDA nochmal genau lesen. Wenn ihr Probleme oder Anregungen habt, guckt doch einfach mal im offfiziellen Beta Forum. Da wird euch bestimmt geholfen.

btw Nach 3h Wartezeit auf Platz 72 von 3295.


----------



## Eniman (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				pierre23 am 02.10.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ladet euch den Beta Client von Crysis doch über torrent (suchen bei isohunt) ! (hab ihn mit ca. 700K runtergeladen)
> 
> lg


Danke für den Tipp! Das werde ich tun, falls der Fileplanet-Download zu langsam läuft...   (Immer noch 10 Minuten Wartezeit...  )
Isohunt: "Crysis MP Beta Release 3"? Wäre das die richtige Version?


----------



## oceano (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 02.10.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> AUDILORD42 am 02.10.2007 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieter! 


Und ausserdem mal wieder der übliche Effekt: Server voll, aber alle Spieler so sehr über die Map verteilt, dass sich gerade mal 2, 3, oder 4 Spieler gleichzeitig treffen   
Nee, da spiel ich lieber QuakeWars weiter


----------



## MasterTN (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



> Danke für den Tipp! Das werde ich tun, falls der Fileplanet-Download zu langsam läuft...   (Immer noch 10 Minuten Wartezeit...  )
> Isohunt: "Crysis MP Beta Release 3"? Wäre das die richtige Version?



Wie´s aussieht, ja. Die lade ich nämlich auch gerade. 
Kann euch den Torrent von isohunt nur empfehlen-> ca. 1mb/s
Bin schonmal gespannt


----------



## Mandavar (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Achtet einfach nicht auf die Waiting Time. Sobald der balken voll ist, beginnt der download - fertig.

Ich ald grad mit stabilen 1,2 MB pro sekunde!


----------



## Eniman (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				MasterTN am 02.10.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie´s aussieht, ja. Die lade ich nämlich auch gerade.
> Kann euch den Torrent von isohunt nur empfehlen-> ca. 1mb/s
> Bin schonmal gespannt


Mmh.. Bei mir lädt er gerade mal mit 10kb/s... Obwohl er doch 43 Seeders und 227 Leechers hat...  

Dummerweise habe ich gerade die Warteschleife abgebrochen...   Naja, ich versuch's noch mal... Dann muss ich halt noch mal 40 Minuten warten.  



			
				Mandavar am 02.10.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtet einfach nicht auf die Waiting Time. Sobald der balken voll ist, beginnt der download - fertig.
> 
> Ich ald grad mit stabilen 1,2 MB pro sekunde!


----------



## Ghostface000 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Wenn hier jemandem die Beta nicht zusagt, würde ich mich sehr über eine PM mit nem Beta-Key freuen, da ich für die Anmeldung zu spät von Arbeit kam 
Würd auch gern mal testen.

MFG Ghostface


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Toll , von wegen für jeden zugänglich -.-
Bin grad erst gekommen und wie soll ich jetzt noch so einen Key ergattern ?????
Unter für jeden zugänglich verstehe ich , dass man die Demo einfach runterladen kann und keinen verdammten Key braucht .
Wieder mal zu früh gefreut .


----------



## facopse (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Ghostface000 am 02.10.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier jemandem die Beta nicht zusagt, würde ich mich sehr über eine PM mit nem Beta-Key freuen, da ich für die Anmeldung zu spät von Arbeit kam
> Würd auch gern mal testen.
> 
> MFG Ghostface



Mir gehts genauso.. Ein Kumpel meint, vor ca. 30 min hätte er noch einen bekommen


----------



## Delta07 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Warum steht auf der Seite eigtl noch, schnell registrieren und am schluss wird dann gesagt, dass schon zu is? hat nich noch jemand zufällig einen Key über  
Delta07


----------



## Natschlaus (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll , von wegen für jeden zugänglich -.-
> Bin grad erst gekommen und wie soll ich jetzt noch so einen Key ergattern ?????
> Unter für jeden zugänglich verstehe ich , dass man die Demo einfach runterladen kann und keinen verdammten Key braucht .
> Wieder mal zu früh gefreut .



Jo total assig sowas. Sollen sie doch jedem en Beta Key geben und sich mit Servern von der Community unterstützen lassen. Total sinnlos nur ne begrenzte Anzahl Keys rauszugeben.
Falls wer seinen Key nichmehr braucht, ich würde mich sehr über einen freuen.
MFg, waKKa


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Wenn man sich einmal durch die Warteschleife bei fp gequält hat, kann man wenigstens mit fullspeed laden (bei mir jedenfalls - DSL2000)

jehaa, only 1h 40 m left to go


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				facopse am 02.10.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghostface000 am 02.10.2007 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klar das alles weg ist , die ganzen kleinen Kinder sind aus der Schule gekommen und haben sich erstmal die Demo geladen , obwohl das Spiel ja erst ab 18 Jahren ist   
Wär besser man hätte nen Key bekommen , wenn man eine Kopie seines Ausweises dort hingeschickt hätte 
 Da heulen die Politiker immer rum wegen Jugendschutz usw. aber jedes Kind kann sich im Inet ne Demo ab 18 Jahren runterladen ( Crysis , Jericho.... ) 
Irgendwie kotzen mich die Entwickler von Crysis jetzt schon an    und ich glaub ich lass die Finger von Crysis und hol mir lieber COD 4 , läuft eh besser und der Multiplayermodus is auch besser


----------



## mWolle (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

ha ich habs, wenn man connection problem hat, liegt das daran, dass man nur auf server mit vers. 1.1.1.5589 oder 98, hab ich grd vergessen XD verbinden kann... also vorher ma rechts auf die server-info gucken..
achso und mit meinem system (steht unter xFire) kommt man nich sehr weit... schade eigentlich... mit den minimalen systemanf. kreigt man Crysis grd ma zum laufen..
cheers
HF&GL


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				mWolle am 02.10.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ha ich habs, wenn man connection problem hat, liegt das daran, dass man nur auf server mit vers. 1.1.1.5589 oder 98, hab ich grd vergessen XD verbinden kann... also vorher ma rechts auf die server-info gucken..
> achso und mit meinem system (steht unter xFire) kommt man nich sehr weit... schade eigentlich... mit den minimalen systemanf. kreigt man Crysis grd ma zum laufen..
> cheers
> HF&GL



Dann kannste mir ja deinen Key geben


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar das alles weg ist , die ganzen kleinen Kinder sind aus der Schule gekommen und haben sich erstmal die Demo geladen , obwohl das Spiel ja erst ab 18 Jahren ist
> Wär besser man hätte nen Key bekommen , wenn man eine Kopie seines Ausweises dort hingeschickt hätte
> Da heulen die Politiker immer rum wegen Jugendschutz usw. aber jedes Kind kann sich im Inet ne Demo ab 18 Jahren runterladen ( Crysis , Jericho.... )



Dafür kommen wir in den Genuss der Vollversion, wärend die lieben kleinen ihre Eltern anbetteln müssen - hoffentlich sieht man im Kaufhaus dann wieder Szenen à >Mutter schaut auf das USK Siegel: "Das ist ab 18, das kaufe ich dir nicht"<  (copyright by Burtchens Kolumne)


----------



## assmanxxx (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

ich hab ein key, nur habe ich ich für crysis beta 1 verwendet...kann ich den wiederverwenden bei beta 3...oder brauch ich wieder ein neuen ??


----------



## Delta07 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				mWolle am 02.10.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ha ich habs, wenn man connection problem hat, liegt das daran, dass man nur auf server mit vers. 1.1.1.5589 oder 98, hab ich grd vergessen XD verbinden kann... also vorher ma rechts auf die server-info gucken..
> achso und mit meinem system (steht unter xFire) kommt man nich sehr weit... schade eigentlich... mit den minimalen systemanf. kreigt man Crysis grd ma zum laufen..
> cheers
> HF&GL


Ich hätt auch nix dagegen, wenn du mir deinen Key geben könntest, mit meim System könnt ichs sicher ganz gut spielen


----------



## Unterwegs (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar das alles weg ist , die ganzen kleinen Kinder sind aus der Schule gekommen und haben sich erstmal die Demo geladen , obwohl das Spiel ja erst ab 18 Jahren ist
> Wär besser man hätte nen Key bekommen , wenn man eine Kopie seines Ausweises dort hingeschickt hätte
> Da heulen die Politiker immer rum wegen Jugendschutz usw. aber jedes Kind kann sich im Inet ne Demo ab 18 Jahren runterladen ( Crysis , Jericho.... )
> Irgendwie kotzen mich die Entwickler von Crysis jetzt schon an    und ich glaub ich lass die Finger von Crysis und hol mir lieber COD 4 , läuft eh besser und der Multiplayermodus is auch besser


Wenn man, wie du, selbst noch im Teenager Alter ist und so einen Tonfall an den Tag legt, wirkt es fast schon ironisch, wenn man über die bösen "kleinen Kinder" herzieht.


----------



## RapidezZ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Unterwegs am 02.10.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Delta07 am 02.10.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> mWolle am 02.10.2007 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab zuerst gefragt   

@ Unterwegs :  ??????Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und unter Teenager versteh ich das Alter von 13-16 .
Außerdem , wer versaut einem jedes onlinespiel ( BF2 , DOD oder CS ) ???
Genau , die Kinder, die meinen es sei lustig das eigene Team zu killen , oder sich nicht an die Serverregeln zu halten . ( So , das musste jetzt raus   )


----------



## dscsearcher19 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Wer als erstes ich schreibt bekommt ne PM mit nem Key. Finde die Beta nicht so toll.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				dscsearcher19 am 02.10.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer als erstes ich schreibt bekommt ne PM mit nem Key. Finde die Beta nicht so toll.



Ich   
(denke das hast du gemeint )


----------



## Krasser1987 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

jau wär echt nett wenn mir auch jemand einen key gibt hab nen hammer system hier stehen und würd gern crysis drauf rocken lassen!!!!xd

meine e-mail

01731495020@vodafone.de


----------



## Unterwegs (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Unterwegs :  ??????Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und unter Teenager versteh ich das Alter von 13-16 .


Thir*teen*
Four*teen*
Fif*teen*
Six*teen*
Seven*teen*
Eigh*teen*
Nine*teen*
Twenty


----------



## Rage1988 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Unterwegs am 02.10.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delta07 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> dscsearcher19 am 02.10.2007 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoff du kriegst den jetz^^
sag mir dann bitte mal bescheid, ob die beta die aufregung wert war, die wir hier veranstalten


----------



## Krasser1987 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				dscsearcher19 am 02.10.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer als erstes ich schreibt bekommt ne PM mit nem Key. Finde die Beta nicht so toll.





haste den key noch??


----------



## dscsearcher19 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Delta07 am 02.10.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würd sagen, dass es den ganzen Streß nicht wert ist aber das ist meine Meinung. Wartet auf die Demo.


----------



## RapidezZ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

PM = private message für alle, die´s nicht wussten... 
*hust*


----------



## tneiss (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich


----------



## barteltm (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Die Beta ist mit einem Wort zu beschreiben: Enttäuschend.


----------



## ice--ms (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich wär auch nich entäuscht wenn mir einer einn Key hat


----------



## The-Witcher (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Jo währ echt was wenn mir jemand nen key rüberschiebt, dem die Beta net taugt. Bitte.....

Und noch was, könnt ihr es mit ner Geforce 8800 GTS 640 OC mbram crysis flüssig spieln oder so änlich?


----------



## P3r0 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich hätte auch noch gern einen Key wenns möglich wäre 
So dumm... heute die News gelesen, direkt auf den Link gesprungen und was sehe ich?

"We're Sorry..."
Dabei hab ich sogar eine 8800 :/

Naja... wenn mir einer einen Key geben könnte wäre ich sehr glücklich darüber 
Hier meine eMail Addy: bastian.j@gmx.net


----------



## chicoO (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Wenn jemand sich über einen Tabula Rasa betakey mehr als über einen Crysis key freuen würde, wäre ich gerne bereit zu tauschen 

Natürlich kann mir derjenige den key auch so schenken. Würde mich in beiden Fällen auf jedenfall sehr freuen!

Grüße,
chicoO


----------



## chicoO (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

@ P3r0:
Mir ist dasselbe passiert  Finde ich eigentl. recht merkwürdig, da auf der gelinkten page ja noch welche vorhanden sind (die batch 5 ist noch nicht distributed). Was mich auch mal interessieren würde: die singledemo wird auf der page ja auch zum download angeboten, wenn man dem link folgt soll man allerdings für ein Abo bezahlen :/

Mal sehen, entweder ich warte bis zum 26. oder sehe mal nach, ob man nicht mit einem Abo-Besitzer in Kontakt treten kann


----------



## AUDILORD42 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kotzen mich die Entwickler von Crysis jetzt schon an    und ich glaub ich lass die Finger von Crysis und hol mir lieber COD 4 , läuft eh besser und der Multiplayermodus is auch besser





			
				Rage1988 am 02.10.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannste mir ja deinen Key geben



ich mag diesen typ...innerhalb von 4 minuten ändert er seine meinung um 180 grad  
und dafür, dass er crisis und cod4 nie gespielt hat, weiß er unheimlich gut bescheid


----------



## Nixup (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich liebe diese "EXAKTEN" News...

die Beta ist nur für diejenigen, die ein bestimmtes System aufweisen. Dabei geht es nicht darum, dass man einen besonders guten PC besitzt, sondern wirklich auf den Inhalt. Crytek will also zB nur spezielle Grafikkarten in der offenen Beta testen etc.

NAchzulesen in den FAQ's

Bekommt also nich jeder nen Key, selbst wenn er schnell is. Das System muss passen.

Schreibt das doch mal ordentlich PCGames!!!!!


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Nixup am 02.10.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe diese "EXAKTEN" News...
> 
> die Beta ist nur für diejenigen, die ein bestimmtes System aufweisen. Dabei geht es nicht darum, dass man einen besonders guten PC besitzt, sondern wirklich auf den Inhalt. Crytek will also zB nur spezielle Grafikkarten in der offenen Beta testen etc.
> 
> ...




Das hat nix mit Crytec zu tun sondern mit Fileplanet, is mit vielen anderen Betas genauso gewesen. (btw: Betas sind keine Demos !!! jetzt nicht an dich gerichtet Nixup, aber es gibt viele leute die das immer noch nicht verstanden haben ^^ *sich an viele "für demo bezahlen"-comments erinner*)

Wähl einfach immer die maximalen Angaben an, du _musst_ ja nicht deine reale Config angeben, ist ja nicht so dass die von einem Prog ausgelesen wird oder so 
Ich denke FP selektiert einfach, da viele Leute in America (mainly Konsolenspieler  ) es nicht verstehen wenn Crysis nicht in Maximalen Details auf ihrem gut (erhaltenen) pentium3 und GForce 4mx läuft...und FP entsprechend beschuldigen ^^


----------



## blubblah (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

falls jemand für mich einen key hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar. wer also keine lust mehr auf die beta hat, ich würd mich freuen da mal reinzuschauen. 

danke!


----------



## MasterTN (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

hab die beta jetzt mal fürn stündchen angezockt und muss sagen, dass ich den MP modus erstaunlich gut finde. 
die verschiedenen suit-modes sind gut gelungen, die karte ist groß und abwechslungsreich, die waffen und vorallem deren modifikationen machen spaß. 
in dem mp mode den ich gespielt hab geht es darum verschiedene ziele, wie zb. waffenfabriken usw einzunehmen. das schöne daran ist, dass die eroberungen teilweise interessante taktische vorteile für´s eigene team darstellen. So kann man, neben spawnpoints, neue waffen, andere fahrzeuge oder artillerie-unterstützung freischalten.
also für den ersteindruck top  .

schade find ich nur dass es bei mir nicht so wirklich gut läuft:
e6600
8800gts 640mb
2g ram
vista 64 

bei allen optionen auf high (ultra geht erst garnicht) und einer auflösung von 1400x1050 praktisch unspielbar.
wenn ich alles auf medium stelle, bei gleicher auflösung, geht´s gerade so, aber für nen multi.-shooter definitiv zu wenig fps.
btw. mir kommt es so vor als werden die texturen  und animationen erst im laufenden spiel geladen, so  sehe ich zb. in den ersten 30 spiel sekunden nur weiße/bunte "würfel" und ragdolls.

naja bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die performance in der finalen version noch etwas verbessert ist, hatte mich doch so auf volle grafikpracht gefreut


----------



## Naggn (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

so hab die beta auch aber ich kann nicht auf auf ein server gehn immer kommt time out oder sowas kann mir mal jemand sagen wie er hinbekommt zu join wäre nett


----------



## anti-vista (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Wenn Graphikkarten getestet werden sollte die hd 2900 auch in der liste stehen


----------



## GorrestFump (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Schade... war ich wohl zu langsam "Beta closed"


----------



## thefury2008 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich zock es auf einem 
IntelCore2Duo
1GB ram
7600 Gt

und kann es gut auf 1024*768
und Mittleren Details ordentlich zocken.


----------



## GorrestFump (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Achja: Falls es jemanden gibt der seinen Key nicht mehr verwenden will:

Bitte PM


----------



## Bulldog73 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Playsi2 am 02.10.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Na da sind die selber Schuld wenn die keine verwendbaren Computerdaten bekommen. Bei denen hat jetzt sicherlich 90% nen Quadcore und ne 8800. Aber egal ich meinen Key. Hab da auch ein wenig geflunkert  Aber für so nen billigen Trick mit der Hardware hab ich kein Verständnis. Wenn schon ne open Beta dann bitte auch richtig offen für alle!



Tja SCHADE das es Leute gibt die Ergebnisse absichtlich verfälschen... Und denn auch noch unnötig...   
denn ein System mit...

Core2Duo
1,5 - 2 Gb Speicher
Nvidia 7900 GS

langt denen Dicke. 

Und dann jammern wenn die Games zu hohe Sysspecs haben... da die Entwickler davon ausgehen das alle SSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOO tolle Rechner haben


----------



## Zapped (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				GorrestFump am 02.10.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja: Falls es jemanden gibt der seinen Key nicht mehr verwenden will:
> 
> Bitte PM



dito   

wie viele GB darf man sich eigendlich runterladen, wenn man es geschafft hat?


----------



## Gerry (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Schade, dass sich das arbeitende Volk meistens erst am Abend auf den Newsseiten informiert. Pech, keys sind weg.

Na ja, ihr Schüler und Studenten müsst die ganze Woche diese ätzende Beta zocken und ich darf ab Mittwoch endlich wieder arbeiten.


----------



## Riddick1107 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Super, bin auch erst grad von der Arbeit gekommen und sehe das, aber toll, closed!!! Umsonst angemeldet!
Aber wer wirklich einen übrig hat oder nicht mehr braucht, bitte melden!


----------



## daJungmann (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

so, 1.5h mal gezockt ^^
is ganz witzig so weit. man muss sich halt noch bisschen einspielen. leider hab ich immer noch so viele grafikfehler -.- zu viele grüne stellen drin.
und als ich die grafikeinstellungen am anfang auf medium - zum testen - gestellt hab hab ich gar nix gesehen. weißer hintergrund mit blauen und grünen streifen. dann hat sich des auch noch aufgehängt ^^ na ja.. jetzt lief es auf einmal wirklich gut. und so gut ausgerüstet bin ich nun auch nich.
core2duo 6750
2 gig ram
7800 gtx

also ne neue karte brauch ich mir nich kaufen


----------



## markenprodukt (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				daJungmann am 02.10.2007 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> und so gut ausgerüstet bin ich nun auch nich.
> core2duo 6750
> 2 gig ram
> 7800 gtx



lol?


----------



## WWSgtRedFox (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

"Beta Demo is now closed", dass heisst doch dann, das im Moment keine Keys vorhanden sind oder?.....So ganz nebenbei Ich hab ne 8800gts mit 640mb speicher und crytek hat bei der hardwarenachfrage nur 88 karten mit 128-,256 und 512 ram angezeigt, aber die existieren doch überhaupt nicht?!.......weiss jemand ob nochmal keys nachgeliefert werden? Wäre glücklich wenn ich nen key  bekomme. Ich mein 2 Jahre auf nen Spiel warten und dann vorerst nicht an der beta teilnehmen können zerreißt mich innerlich...naja...

mfg Red


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				MasterTN am 02.10.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> hab die beta jetzt mal fürn stündchen angezockt und muss sagen, dass ich den MP modus erstaunlich gut finde.
> die verschiedenen suit-modes sind gut gelungen, die karte ist groß und abwechslungsreich, die waffen und vorallem deren modifikationen machen spaß.
> in dem mp mode den ich gespielt hab geht es darum verschiedene ziele, wie zb. waffenfabriken usw einzunehmen. das schöne daran ist, dass die eroberungen teilweise interessante taktische vorteile für´s eigene team darstellen. So kann man, neben spawnpoints, neue waffen, andere fahrzeuge oder artillerie-unterstützung freischalten.
> also für den ersteindruck top  .


QFT



> btw. mir kommt es so vor als werden die texturen  und animationen erst im laufenden spiel geladen, so  sehe ich zb. in den ersten 30 spiel sekunden nur weiße/bunte "würfel" und ragdolls.


ist bei mir auch so, allerdings dauerte das laden der gesamten umgebungstexturen etwa ~4 sekunden, danach sah alles normal aus 

Die Beta läuft auf meinem Sys in 1680*1050 mit allen Details auf höchster Stufe anstandslos flüssig


----------



## RapidezZ (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				markenprodukt am 02.10.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> daJungmann am 02.10.2007 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damit meint er vermutlich Grafikkarte im Verhältnis zum Rest des Systems


----------



## LoosaW (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

war ja klar das wiedermal alles vergriffen ist... SCHEISS MIST! Da ist man schon seit anfang an bei FP dabei und dann sind nach 20 Minuten alle Beta Keys WEG, damit irgendwelche leute das Game antesten können die nicht einmal nen Rechner haben der das ganze SCHAFFT! Möglicherweise auch noch Jugendliche die den Titel nicht einmal antesten DÜRFEN ( des alters wegen ) aber okay... natürlich darf man mal wieder KACK LEER ausgehen... GRRR


----------



## Iltys (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

ich finde die demo scheise wartet lieber auf die fertige demo die mp beta is total grottig


----------



## hening18 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Iltys am 02.10.2007 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde die demo scheise wartet lieber auf die fertige demo die mp beta is total grottig



Ja sehe ich genauso die Grafik in den Videos sieht viel besser aus (zb Das Wasser oder Gras)
Ich hoffe das es daran liegt das mann die Grafik nicht auf Veery heigt setzen kann und das es in DX9 gerändert ist vieleicht fehlen ja auch einfach noch ganze Efeckte


----------



## Blue_Ace (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Iltys am 02.10.2007 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde die demo scheise wartet lieber auf die fertige demo die mp beta is total grottig



Freu dich doch das du sie spielen konntest, andere wie ich hatten einfach pech und konnten keinen mehr ergattern...


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich will jetzt nen Keeeeeeeeeeeeey haben


----------



## havoc09 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

So, da ich noch nen unbenutzten Key übrig hab,
verschenk ich ihn an den User mit dem besten PC, vorausgesetzt, er postet hier nachher seine Eindrücke und wie´s läuft!

Meiner:
FX-61
BFG 8800GTX 768MB
4 GB RAM CL2,5


----------



## Menace80 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

siehe hier

http://www.tweakpc.de/news/12563/crysis-multiplayer-beta-falschmeldungen-im-netz/


----------



## Schecky9 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Hallo Havoc bin an deinem Beta key interesiert (was wohl viele sind)
naja mein system 
core 2 dio e6600 auf 3 ghz
2x geforce 8800 gts 640mb 
2 gig ram 
melde dich bei miy xD


----------



## Razor (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Iltys am 02.10.2007 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde die demo scheise wartet lieber auf die fertige demo die mp beta is total grottig



es ist eine beta...b-e-t-a sprich keine demo die die tolle grafik usw demonstrieren soll, es geht darum, dass die entwickler von spielern diverse fehler aufgezeigt zu bekommen um den mp modus zu optimieren 

und ich find den mp teil von crysis sehr gelungen, jedenfalls hab ich bis jetzt gespielt ohne zu merken wie schnell doch die zeit vergangen is  (allerdings fängt jetzt house an, da muss ich aufhören  )
und _mir_ sind bis jetzt noch keine spielspass mindernden fehler aufgefallen - das mit den texturen war nach 2 verschiedenen servern komplett verschwunden, ansonsten einfach ne runde sache für ne beta


----------



## thefury2008 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich finde die Beta auch ganz gut nach 2 Stunden zocken.
Viele Spiele sehen auf Mittleren Details immer noch sehr gut aus was man von Crysis nicht sagen kann. Es sieht okay aus aber wenn man sich Bioshock anguckt das auf Mittleren Details immer noch sehr nice aussieht sollte man als Entwickler nachdenken. 
Hoffentlich optimieren sie das noch bis zum Release.


----------



## WWSgtRedFox (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

@Havoc09 würde mich auch tierisch über den Betakey freuen
Mein System sieht wie folgt aus. 
-Sparkle Geforce 8800GTS
-Intel Core2Quad Q6600
-2Gig DDR2 1066 von OCZ
-Gigabyte P35 DS3

Grüße vom Funclan ~WW~ Wattwürmer, vllt sieht man sich mal auf dem Schlachtfeld


----------



## darkkackstuhl (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

@Havoc09  wär echt total genial wenn ich eeeeeendlich dieses mega entzgeile spiel mal testzocken könnte

Mein System:
- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 4x 2.4Ghz
- ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
- 2 GB DDR2 PC800 von Samsung

wär cool wenn du dich bei mir meldest


----------



## xXMckrankXx (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Mein PC :

C2D E6600 @ 3,6ghz
 XfX 8800 Ultra
2 Gb Kinston Hyper X 800 mhz


----------



## JinZay (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

@havoc

Ich wär auch drann interresiert ^^

Meine Machine

Quad 6600 @ 2,9 ghz (den quad ham irgendwie soviele^^^)
ASUS EN88GTX 
2gb Corsair pc 800
Abit in9 32xmax

schade das es bereits keine keys mehr gibt -.- ich würrrrrdd soo gern einmal irgendwo inner beta mitmachen !
crYsis4ever &gn8 zusammen


----------



## Phant (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Amd x2 4600+
2Gb Ram
GForce 8500GT

Aber mir is voll schnurz obde noch n key hast. Ich hab selber einen und mir Heute Morgen eine Abmahnung auf der Arbeit gehohlt wegen Surfen während der Arbeitszeit. Aber ich hab n key!

(noch 13 min. )


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Phant am 02.10.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mir is voll schnurz obde noch n key hast. Ich hab selber einen und mir Heute Morgen eine Abmahnung auf der Arbeit gehohlt wegen Surfen während der Arbeitszeit. Aber ich hab n key!


    Scheiss drauf was is schon so eine läppische Abmahnung verglichen mit einem Crysis key! 

PS. Gib mir den key Ich hab schon nen Tuning Schriftzug aufm Notebook..... jetzt überleg Ich noch wie Ich es aufmotzen kann um diesem gerecht zu werden  
2-3mm tiefer legen würde gehen


----------



## Phant (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ohhh Got der Doqnload is ja mal voll kagge! Er schwank zwischen 143kbits (3,5std) und 40kbits (8std)
Mhhh blöd...


----------



## havoc09 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Schecky9 am 02.10.2007 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Havoc bin an deinem Beta key interesiert (was wohl viele sind)
> naja mein system
> core 2 dio e6600 auf 3 ghz
> 2x geforce 8800 gts 640mb
> ...



Und den Zuschlag erhält.........

Schecky9

Erstens war er der erste und 2. wäre es interessant zu wissen, wie es auf einem SLi-System läuft.

Ist unterwegs als PM!

@ Phant
Also bei mir gings konstant mit 150kb/s mit DSL2000!???!


----------



## WWSgtRedFox (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

....mhhh schade, naja wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Beta-key einer musste ja gewinnen..ich hoffe nur, das noch ein paar keys bald rausgegeben werden, damit der Urlaub sich auch lohnt^^.


----------



## Phant (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Naja hab ne vernünftige leitung und lade auch andere mit teilweise 600kbits aber hier lamet es mal hammer...


----------



## schmoner (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Falls noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, ich hätte auch gern noch einen.  

Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren wie es auf meinem System läuft:
Intel E6400
GeForce 7950GT 512MB
2GB RAM


----------



## DieDieMyDarling (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit die beta auch via lan zu spielen?


----------



## wOJ (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				DieDieMyDarling am 03.10.2007 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit die beta auch via lan zu spielen?


Ich glaube nicht. Man kann auch keine eigenenen Server aufmachen sondern muss auf andere raufgehen (ist bei mir so)


----------



## pcgamesXpert (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

ui


----------



## Peter23 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Wer einen Key hat, ich wäre dankbar....


----------



## WWSgtRedFox (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

total der beschiss, jetzt macht fileplanet mit den "eventuell" letzten Betakey's noch so richtig Kohle, ich find sowas echt totale Abzocke. Außer ich hab da was nicht verstanden, aber das soll doch eine OPEN Beta sein, oder nicht?!


----------



## HanFred (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				WWSgtRedFox am 03.10.2007 07:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Außer ich hab da was nicht verstanden, aber das soll doch eine OPEN Beta sein, oder nicht?!


ist sie auch... es gibt einfach gerade keine keys mehr - oder so.


----------



## Iceman (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Gerry am 02.10.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass sich das arbeitende Volk meistens erst am Abend auf den Newsseiten informiert. Pech, keys sind weg.
> 
> Na ja, ihr Schüler und Studenten müsst die ganze Woche diese ätzende Beta zocken und ich darf ab Mittwoch endlich wieder arbeiten.



Angefangen mit dem Keys öffentlich verteilen haben sie aber schon in der Nacht vor dieser News, ich hab den Key ziemlich genau um 0:30 deutscher Zeit bekommen 

Darum auch kein Wunder, dass die Keys schon Mittags weg waren, immerhin hatten sie da schon ~12 Stunden lang welche verteilt.


----------



## backpfeife (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Mein PC:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ EE @ 2600MHz
X1950XT 256mb
2gig ram.

auflösung auf 1024x768, alles auf mittel und 2xAA, dann kann man es gut spielen aber immer noch nicht durchgehend flüssig.

mein prozi und mainboard wird diese woche noch durch ein Gigabyte P35 DS3 und eine c2d E6550 @ 3.10 GHz ersetzt. hoffe es geht dann besser.

der multiplayer modus macht spaß aber an der performance müssen die noch ein bissl was machen.


----------



## skybr3aker (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

mal ne frage an diejenigen welche die beta schon gezockt haben: sind die waffen echt nich modifizierbar?? eigentlich mit taste C oder?


----------



## Iceman (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				skybr3aker am 03.10.2007 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage an diejenigen welche die beta schon gezockt haben: sind die waffen echt nich modifizierbar?? eigentlich mit taste C oder?



Du musst erst was kaufen was du an die Waffe pappen kannst. Im Kaufmenü unter Equipment.


----------



## skybr3aker (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Iceman am 03.10.2007 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> skybr3aker am 03.10.2007 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja hab ich auch grad gemerkt. omg bin ich dumm xD thx trotzdem


----------



## Heath-Gamer (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

kommen wieder neue keys oder muss mam jz auf die sp demo warten bis man es spielen kann ???


----------



## Kasio86 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Also ich finde das richtig assi von FilePlanet bwz. den Entwicklern, dass das um so eine Zeit geöffnet wird. Manche müssen sehr früh raus und kommen erst zwischen 14.00 Uhr und 19.00 Uhr wieder nach Hause. Aber sowas berücksichtigen die Entwickler nicht.
Da brauchen sie sich echt nicht wundern, wenn auf den Servern nur Hartz-4-Trottel und noobies zocken.

Ich hab mich endlich damit abgefunden, dass ich Crysis nicht vor dem Release zocken kann. Warte ich halt noch die paar Wochen, ist ja auch nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Heath-Gamer am 03.10.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> kommen wieder neue keys oder muss mam jz auf die sp demo warten bis man es spielen kann ???



neue keys gibts wieder, allerdings nur für subscriber   

...nicht zu vergessen sind das die letzten vor der Singleplayerdemo.

http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/crysis/beta/


----------



## frost3011 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Also ich hab nen Key seit gestern morgen und naja so der burner is es nicht. Am Anfang hatte ich Grafikfehler, dann alles auf High gestellt und läuft top mit 35-50 fps. An manchen stellen hackt es mal kurz, das nervt ein bisschen. Ich hoffe mal das die DX 10 Version optisch besser wird! Sonst bin ich schon bisschen enttäuscht.
Aber naja Gameplay im Multiplayer ist wie ETQW oder andere Shoter, nix neues soweit.
Ich bin mal auf die Singelplayer Missionen gespannt.
So läufts aber und es kostet nix, das is doch schon mal nicht schlecht.


Greeetz ich zock nochmal ne runde


----------



## hightake (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Von wegen MP Beta. Das ist schlicht und ergeifend eine Demo.
Bin insgesamt auch eher enttäuscht.


----------



## RayX (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Die schlimmsten Grafikfehler habe ich... trotz neuester Treiber und Geforce 7950GT...  Grafikeinstellungen auf High..


----------



## Grownz (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Tja... ich war wohl zu langsam. Hier von einer open Beta zu sprechen ist ja wohl totaler Mist! Naja...

Vllt. könnte man das machen, was auch schon bei anderen "open Betas" funktionierte. Jeder, dem das Spiel nicht zusagt, stellt seinen Key denen zur Verfügung, die an keinen Key rankamen.

Nur mal ein Vorschlag...


----------



## Bratapfel007 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

naja.... mit einem kostenlosen fileplanetaccount kommt man da irgendwie nent weit. da steht dass man subscriber sein muss und das kostet ja mindestens 4$ im monat!


----------



## Iceman (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				RayX am 03.10.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Die schlimmsten Grafikfehler habe ich... trotz neuester Treiber und Geforce 7950GT...  Grafikeinstellungen auf High..



Am Anfang müssen erstmal die Shader in der Map kompiliert werden, während dies passiert werden Platzhaltertexturen verwendet die nach Grafikfehler aussehen. Einfach mal abwarten, diese sollten mit der Zeit verschwinden.



			
				Bratapfel007 am 03.10.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> naja.... mit einem kostenlosen fileplanetaccount kommt man da irgendwie nent weit. da steht dass man subscriber sein muss und das kostet ja mindestens 4$ im monat!



Kein Wunder, die Keys für kostenfreie Account sind seit gestern Mittag weg.


----------



## Zock3r (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Also ich muss ja mal sagen, dass ich diese Fileplanet-Subscriber-Scheiße ziemlich Banane finde. Während ich mir eigentlich lange Zeit sicher war, dass ich mir das Spiel kaufen würde, ist diese Gewissheit in den letzten Wochen deutlich gesunken. Wenn die Entwickler meinen, mir vorher schonmal X Euro Abogebühr für ihre Beta aus dem Kreuz leiern zu müssen, fühle ich mich, ehrlich gesagt, verarscht. Und wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, betrachte ich das immer auch ein gutes Stück weit als mein 40-Euro-Votum für mehr Spiele dieser Art.
Und wer seine Kunden verarscht und abzocken will, verdient sowas nicht. Es ist ja wahrlich nicht so, dass Crysis konkurrenzlos starten würde.


----------



## Iceman (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Zock3r am 03.10.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss ja mal sagen, dass ich diese Fileplanet-Subscriber-Scheiße ziemlich Banane finde. Während ich mir eigentlich lange Zeit sicher war, dass ich mir das Spiel kaufen würde, ist diese Gewissheit in den letzten Wochen deutlich gesunken. Wenn die Entwickler meinen, mir vorher schonmal X Euro Abogebühr für ihre Beta aus dem Kreuz leiern zu müssen, fühle ich mich, ehrlich gesagt, verarscht. Und wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, betrachte ich das immer auch ein gutes Stück weit als mein 40-Euro-Votum für mehr Spiele dieser Art.
> Und wer seine Kunden verarscht und abzocken will, verdient sowas nicht. Es ist ja wahrlich nicht so, dass Crysis konkurrenzlos starten würde.



Die Abogebühr ist für Gamespy und nicht für die Beta. Und dieses Abo umfasst noch etwas mehr als nur Betas, vor allem eben das sofortige Downloaden ohne Wartezeit.

Davon ab bezweifle ich, dass Gamespy Geld an Crytek zahlt für die Beta. Das Spiel nutzt den Gamebrowser von Gamespy und diese dürften dafür den Großteil des Codes zur Verfügung stellen, als Ausgleich kriegt Gamespy eben exklusiv die Betakeys und darf damit anstellen was sie wollen. Wenn dann zahlt allenfalls Crytek noch was an Gamespy eben für die Technologie.


----------



## frost3011 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Hi also noch mal zur Beta (Demo verarsche)! Die Grafik Fehler sind wirklich weg, wahren wohl echt nur Texturen die geladen wurden oder sowas 
Grafik ist echt nicht schlecht auch wenn ich gern mal das ganze in DX 10 gesehen hätte (Immerhin unterstüzt meine Graka das also warum nicht nutzen). Zum Gameplay kann ich jetzt nach noch mal ner kleinen Runde spielen sagen das es echt nix neues ist. Ein weiterer Shooter mit kaum neuen sachen ausser vielleicht dem Nanosuit. Das ist echt ganz witzig...

Zur Beta sache an sich fühl ich mich verarscht, das ist keine Beta sondern eine Demo wie hier schon jemand Bemerkte vielleicht dann halt ne Beta der Demo   
Naja wenigstens kostet es mich nix und Crytek hat wenigstens an die Spieler gemeinde gedacht nicht wie viele andere die nicht mal ne Demo bringen.

Greeetz


----------



## Zock3r (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Iceman am 03.10.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abogebühr ist für Gamespy und nicht für die Beta. Und dieses Abo umfasst noch etwas mehr als nur Betas, vor allem eben das sofortige Downloaden ohne Wartezeit.


Korrekt. Aber Gamespy interessiert mich die Bohne. Nötig wie ein Furunkel.



			
				Iceman am 03.10.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab bezweifle ich, dass Gamespy Geld an Crytek zahlt für die Beta. Das Spiel nutzt den Gamebrowser von Gamespy und diese dürften dafür den Großteil des Codes zur Verfügung stellen, als Ausgleich kriegt Gamespy eben exklusiv die Betakeys und darf damit anstellen was sie wollen. Wenn dann zahlt allenfalls Crytek noch was an Gamespy eben für die Technologie.


Im Vergleich zur den von Crytek entwickelten Technologien erscheint mir die Gamespy Gamebrowser Technolgie Peanuts zu sein. Den nötigen eigenen Netzwerkcode zu schreiben sollte Crytek nicht vor unüberwindliche Probleme stellen. Weniger hochkarätige Studios schaffen das auch. Was bleibt, ist dass die Beta im wesentlichen nur im Bundle mit nem unnötigen Abo daher kommt. Und davon fühle ich mich verarscht. Falls Crysis kein Geld dafür bekommen sollte, sind sie entweder wirklich dämlich (da sie ohne finanziellen Nutzen potentielle, zahlende Kunden verprellen) oder mit den Leuten von Gamespy verwandt, verschwägert oder befreundet.

Mit Betas wie bei Herr der Ringe, World of Warcraft, World in Conflict oder Tabula Rasa gewinnt man Kunden. Entschuldige meine Sprache, aber durch die Zwangs-Abo-Scheiße mit dem Gamespy-Kropf hingegen verprellt sich Crytek eher Kunden.


----------



## CrystPsyCore (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Muss sagen Grafik is für DX9 schonmal richtig geil, freu mich schon auf DX10. Ich hab nur ein extremes überhitzungsproblem was nur bei Crysis auftritt. NAch ner halben stunde Crysis zocken geht jedesmal mein rechner einfach aus, und die grafikkarte und das Netzteil glühen wenn man sie anfässt. hab sie auch mal kurz abkühlen lassen. Dann 2h World in Conflict gezockt, Graka und Netzteil angefasst. Beides war normal warm...halbe stunde Crysis gezockt...gleiches problem rechner geht wegen totaler überhitzung aus...lol...ich hoff mal das das ganze nur ein treiber problem ist oder ein programmierfelher der irgendetwas falsches zu stark beansprucht


----------



## Iceman (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Zock3r am 03.10.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vergleich zur den von Crytek entwickelten Technologien erscheint mir die Gamespy Gamebrowser Technolgie Peanuts zu sein. Den nötigen eigenen Netzwerkcode zu schreiben sollte Crytek nicht vor unüberwindliche Probleme stellen. Weniger hochkarätige Studios schaffen das auch. Was bleibt, ist dass die Beta im wesentlichen nur im Bundle mit nem unnötigen Abo daher kommt. Und davon fühle ich mich verarscht. Falls Crysis kein Geld dafür bekommen sollte, sind sie entweder wirklich dämlich (da sie ohne finanziellen Nutzen potentielle, zahlende Kunden verprellen) oder mit den Leuten von Gamespy verwandt, verschwägert oder befreundet.



Es geht eher nicht um den Netcode, diesen muss Crytek selbst programmieren, genauso wie die Serversoftware. Es geht um den Serverbrowser mit all seinen Funktionen und dessen Zusammenspiel mit den Internetservern. Gamespy bietet für diese Problematik nunmal ne kaufbare Lösung an und das es nicht ganz einfach ist nen Serverbrowser zu perfektionieren sieht man an den Battlefield Spielen wo die Leute immer wieder über den Browser meckern 

Davon ab, warum das Rad neu erfinden bzw. programmieren, wenn man sich die Technologie kaufen kann und nur noch einbinden muss? Ich weiß nicht wie teuer die Gamespy Software ist, aber im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass sie recht häufig benutzt wird scheint der Preis gegenüber den Entwicklungskosten für nen eigenen Serverbrowser gut platziert zu sein.



			
				Zock3r am 03.10.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Betas wie bei Herr der Ringe, World of Warcraft, World in Conflict oder Tabula Rasa gewinnt man Kunden. Entschuldige meine Sprache, aber durch die Zwangs-Abo-Scheiße mit dem Gamespy-Kropf hingegen verprellt sich Crytek eher Kunden.



Natürlich versucht Gamespy über solche Betaangebote Kunden zu gewinnen, aber bisher war es eigentlich immer so, dass man Betakeys auch kostenlos bekommt. Nicht sofort und nur im begrenzten Ausmaß, aber die Möglichkeit war da. Bei Crysis genauso, nur das dort die Verteilzeit für Deutschland unglücklich lag, aber Gamespy sitzt nunmal in den USA.

Ich sehe einfach keine "Zwangs-Abo-Scheiße". Niemand zwingt dich ein Gamespy Abo abzuschließen, einen Key hättest du auch so bekommen können. Davon ab ist das eine Multiplayer Beta mit einer einzigen Karte in einer unfertigen Spielversion. Wirklich ablesen ob das Spiel auf deinem PC läuft kannst du an der bereits angekündigten Demo garantiert besser. Den hier anscheinend vorherrschenden Drang unbedingt diese Beta spielen zu müssen kann ich absolut nicht verstehen.


----------



## badddi (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

das gibts nich ich komm einfach an keinen key ran egal was ich auf der crysis seite anklick ich komm immer nur auf die startseite zurrück. oder mach ich was falsch


----------



## Galford (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				frost3011 am 03.10.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Beta sache an sich fühl ich mich verarscht, das ist keine Beta sondern eine Demo wie hier schon jemand Bemerkte vielleicht dann halt ne Beta der Demo
> Naja wenigstens kostet es mich nix und Crytek hat wenigstens an die Spieler gemeinde gedacht nicht wie viele andere die nicht mal ne Demo bringen.
> 
> Greeetz



Dann definiere doch bitte mal den Unterschied von BETA und Demo. Für mich ist das ein BETA-Test. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es z.B. bei der Quake Wars-Beta war, und ob da allen Maps dabei waren. Wenn ja, dann würde ich das als Argument für eine Einordnung der Crysis-BETA als "Demo" akzeptieren.


----------



## frost3011 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Galford am 03.10.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann definiere doch bitte mal den Unterschied von BETA und Demo. Für mich ist das ein BETA-Test. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es z.B. bei der Quake Wars-Beta war, und ob da allen Maps dabei waren. Wenn ja, dann würde ich das als Argument für eine Einordnung der Crysis-BETA als "Demo" akzeptieren.




Als definition von Beta geht das wohl durch:

Eine späte Testversion einer noch in der Entwicklung befindlichen Software. Betaversionen werden im Internet häufig als Vorserienversion kostenlos an Endkunden verteilt, um diese als Kunden für spätere kostenpflichtige Versionen zu gewinnen.


Bei der Demo ist es wohl ähnlich nur das die Software dann feritg ist und man nur einen gewissen part nutzen/spielen kann!

Leider ist die Beta ne echt Betademo-denn man kann nur eine Map spielen und sonst nix machen nicht mal nen Lan spiel. Also meiner Meinung ist das ne Betademo...
Wobei ich mich da nicht streiten will, ich bin ja schon mal froh das die Überhaupt raus gekommen ist!

Gruß


----------



## Musti11 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				badddi am 03.10.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> das gibts nich ich komm einfach an keinen key ran egal was ich auf der crysis seite anklick ich komm immer nur auf die startseite zurrück. oder mach ich was falsch



Keine Ahnung. Spielt aber eh keine Rolle, weil die restlichen Keys scheinbar wieder an zahlende Subscriber gehen. Habe schon gestern keinen Key mehr bekommen. Da hiess es plötzlich "The Beta has Ended". Aber meine Informationen hat Fileplanet natürlich trotzdem vorher abgefragt. Also Name, Adresse etc. Toller Service...


----------



## phr0z30n (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

mist, hab gar nicht genau geschaut, jetzt hab ich denen umsonst meine mail adresse preisgegeben -.- (zum glück mit falschem namen registriert)

ps: falls jemand seinen key nicht mehr braucht oder 2 hat, nehm ich ihn gerne!


----------



## dust2145 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich finde die machen ein riesen fetz daraus. Ich werd es mir ja eh kaufen und bestimmt viele andere auch. Ich warte bis die richtige Demo da ist


----------



## AUDILORD42 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Kasio86 am 03.10.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das richtig assi von FilePlanet bwz. den Entwicklern, dass das um so eine Zeit geöffnet wird. Manche müssen sehr früh raus und kommen erst zwischen 14.00 Uhr und 19.00 Uhr wieder nach Hause. Aber sowas berücksichtigen die Entwickler nicht.
> Da brauchen sie sich echt nicht wundern, wenn auf den Servern nur Hartz-4-Trottel und noobies zocken.


sorry wenn ich es dir so hart sagen muß: im internet sind nicht nur deutsche unterwegs...und da die USA wohl den größeren anteil der potentiellen spieler stellt, gucken wir deutsche halt in die röhre  

@hartz-4-trottel
naja...das sind halt die besten spieler=>die haben am meisten zeit  
ach so, du hast  die studenten vergessen


----------



## Boesor (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Kasio86 am 03.10.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das richtig assi von FilePlanet bwz. den Entwicklern, dass das um so eine Zeit geöffnet wird. Manche müssen sehr früh raus und kommen erst zwischen 14.00 Uhr und 19.00 Uhr wieder nach Hause. Aber sowas berücksichtigen die Entwickler nicht.
> Da brauchen sie sich echt nicht wundern, wenn auf den Servern nur Hartz-4-Trottel und noobies zocken.



Schon interessant zu sehen wie manche ihre gute (?) Erziehung vergessen nur weil das böse Internet nicht das tut was sie wollen.
Da kann man schonmal quer durch die Republik Leute beleidigen.


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				AUDILORD42 am 03.10.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Kasio86 am 03.10.2007 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer dieseses "Studenten sind faul und haben 23,5 Stunden am Tag Freizeit" Gelaber.  

Ich hab grad meinen Stundenplan fürs WS angesehen und die Wochenstunden die Ich in der Uni rumlungern muss/sollte zusammengezählt:  44,5 Stunden/Woche


----------



## Boesor (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				R70-C2D73-86MGS am 03.10.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab grad meinen Stundenplan fürs WS angesehen und die Wochenstunden die Ich in der Uni rumlungern muss/sollte zusammengezählt:  44,5 Stunden/Woche



Huch, hast du es mit dem Studium so eilig oder wie?
Wie kannste denn da noch Vor- und Nachbereitung machen?


----------



## AUDILORD42 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				R70-C2D73-86MGS am 03.10.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> AUDILORD42 am 03.10.2007 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kennst du den spruch: "getroffene hunde bellen"  
...oder bist du im ersten semester...da war ich auch noch so motiviert.


----------



## freak4ever13 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Also ich finde das ist eine frechheit,dass nur leute per "zufall" die beta zocken dürfen obwohl sie ja "open" ist...

Ich verstehe die Politik von FP leider echt nicht...
Open Beta ist nicht Pay Beta wenn ich um sicher einen Key zu bekommen zahlen muss...

hoffe das EA/Crytek sich das nochmal überlegt


----------



## Boesor (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				freak4ever13 am 03.10.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das ist eine frechheit,dass nur leute per "zufall" die beta zocken dürfen obwohl sie ja "open" ist...
> 
> Ich verstehe die Politik von FP leider echt nicht...
> Open Beta ist nicht Pay Beta wenn ich um sicher einen Key zu bekommen zahlen muss...
> ...



Was verstehst du daran nicht?
Es geht ums Geschäft, also um geld.
Fp ist ja nicht dazu da um den Spielern soviel Spaß wie mgl zu machen, die wollen auch Geld verdienen.


----------



## freak4ever13 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Dann sollte es aber noch immer nicht als Open Beta angezeigt werden...im endeffekt wartet/blecht man eh wieder...
und was können sich nicht alle leistn (schüler...)


----------



## AUDILORD42 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				freak4ever13 am 03.10.2007 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollte es aber noch immer nicht als Open Beta angezeigt werden...im endeffekt wartet/blecht man eh wieder...
> und was können sich nicht alle leistn (schüler...)


wie sollen sie es dann bezeichnen? ich habe für den key nichts bezahlt...daher finde ich den begriff "open beta" angebracht

ach so, bevor du dich noch mehr über fileplanet aufregst empfehle ich dir mal diesen link zu besuchen. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Crysis-Beta-Key_...oryZ8171QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wenn ich richtig gesehen habe verkauft der mehrere betakeys von crisis...hmm...die bieten 15 euro fürn key *evilgedankedurchdenkopfgeh*  
da find ich nen fileplanetaccount billiger und nützlicher. 
über so typen kannst du dich aufregen


----------



## dust2145 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Boesor am 03.10.2007 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kasio86 am 03.10.2007 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung ich bin zwar beides nicht. Aber wenn Kasio86 sowas über H4 "Opfer" sagt und Studenten ihre Arbeit schlecht machen muss oder deren Arbeit negiert dann ist ihm nicht mehr zu helfen. So macht man sich Freunde .


----------



## RapidezZ (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				AUDILORD42 am 03.10.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> freak4ever13 am 03.10.2007 22:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf ? die bieten da ja tatsächlich ordentlich drauf ! warum hab ich mir nicht gleich 3 keys geholt...   

Muss sagen die Beta macht ziemlich fun, abgesehen von kurzen gelentlichen Aussetzern stimmt die Performance. Ansonsten ist es mir bisher nur einmal passiert, dass ich mit 0 Prestige-Points gespawnt bin.
War zuerst etwas skeptisch, weil Farcry meine Meinung nach spielerisch ein Flop war aber ich denke Crysis werd´ ich mir kaufen. ^.^

 - greetz


----------



## marzipanmann (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

@Boesor

Das Baltt kann sich in unserer Zeit schnell ändern und dann gehörst du zu den Leuten die sich sowas wie dein mist anhören müssen. Aber ich denke, du bist eh noch ein Kind und musst in sachen leben, noch sehr viel Lernen.


----------



## Razor (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				RapidezZ am 03.10.2007 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist es mir bisher nur einmal passiert, dass ich mit 0 Prestige-Points gespawnt bin.



Teamkiller ! *auf dich zeig* 
Ich finde das Prestige System eigentlich richtig gelungen, was mich aber richtig aufregt ist wenn man mit einem Level 60 Paladin schön viel Prestigepoints (besonders schön ab 600 aufwärts) mit einem Wagen durch die Pampa gurkt und einem plötzlich ein selbsmordgefärderter Teamkollege aus dem Gebüsch vor die Motorhaube springt - bäm 0 Prestige am Respawn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RapidezZ (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Razor am 04.10.2007 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> RapidezZ am 03.10.2007 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so funktioniert das!    oooops... 
Kannst du mir zufällig auch ne Erklärung dafür liefern, warum ich einmal ganz ohne Waffen gespawnt bin?
und einen hab ich noch : ich konnte mal meine Fäuste nicht anwählen

-greetz


----------



## Boesor (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				marzipanmann am 03.10.2007 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boesor
> 
> Das Baltt kann sich in unserer Zeit schnell ändern und dann gehörst du zu den Leuten die sich sowas wie dein mist anhören müssen. Aber ich denke, du bist eh noch ein Kind und musst in sachen leben, noch sehr viel Lernen.



Öhm, womit hab ich das jetzt verdient?
Darf ich mal annehmen du verwechselst mich mit dem Schöpfer des Wortes "Hartz-4 Trottel"?


----------



## marzipanmann (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

@Boesor

SORRRRYYY !!!!!!! Falschen Namen kopiert )) Natürlich bist nicht du gemeint Boesor. Sorry nochmal 

Es ist der @hartz-4-trottel gemeint !!!


----------



## Lordghost (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

bin zu faul alles zu lesen, gibts ne problemlösung für das connection timeout-problem? 
googlen werd ich auch noch, keine angst 

Blub


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Boesor am 03.10.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> R70-C2D73-86MGS am 03.10.2007 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kA.... Ich werd ne Tageszeitverlängerung auf 30h/Tag beantragen


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Bei mir geht nix in der Beta. Grafikfehler ohne Ende. Es läuft aber ansonsten sehr flüssig. lol
Selbst mit dem Betatreiber von NVIDIA sehe ich nur Pixelwirwa...

Mein System:

AMD +3800 (single)
4GB DDR2
7900 GT 512 MB
VISTA 64

_______________________________


----------



## T3ns0r (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Also mal mein Senf dazu...

Hab mir nen key holen können (unter der Arbeit) hat mich 5mins gekostet(und keine subscribtion bei fp sondern ganz gewöhnlicher gratis acc) und bin somit gestern zum zocken gekommen.

Hab natürlich mal alles auf High gestellt und AA auf 4.
Mein Sys:
Amd X2 5000+
Nvidia 8800GTS 640MB
2GB RAM

Da hats mich mal ordendlich zamgstaucht wie das laden( was im vergleich zu BF2 usw. extrem schnell ging) fertig war... alles Gelbe Texturen mit aufschrift...
hat ca. ne minute gebraucht dann war der Raum im U-Boot geladen und das wasser war auch normal... sieht extrem geil aus und für dx 9 einfach hammer... bis ich versucht habe die maus zu bewegen.. *ruckel* zurzeit nicht spielbar.. hab dann textur, objekt, und schatten auf mittel gestellt und es funzt optimal... was am anfang noch nervig war das ich keine umgebungssounds sondern nur die urwald mukke hatte... und sobald ich in ein boot eingestiegen bin ist es auf den meeresgrund gesunken.... *gg* hat sich aber mit einem restart des Spiels alles erledigt und ich renn jetzt mit "maximum Speed" durch die grüne Hölle...

Ich verstehe die aufregung hier drinnen teilweiße....
Auf der einen Seite gab es zwar nur eine Begrenzte Anzahl von Keys (was auch im Post stand "First come First Serve") anderer seits waren es mehr als 12 Stunden zeit einen key zu besorgen (klar das die amis das bei denen zu mittag launchen und bei uns da grad nacht is) zu dem BETAdemo gequassel... es ist nunmal eine Demo version, und zwar eine die mit einer MAp schon 1,4 Gig hat.. was wollt ihr den noch? 14 Karten und 20 gig saugen oder wie ? dann würdet ihr heute noch nicht spielen bei dem speed den ich am Abend hatte (ADSL 3000 und 20kb um 11 am Abend bei FP)

So muss ich sagen es bedarf noch ein wenig schönheitskorrektur aber das mindert den Spielspaß nicht das Game wird MP der Knaller.
Die Prestige Points sind gelungen der Nanosuit ist nicht übermächtig (ausser vll Max strength im nahkampf) die Grafik is top... einfach genial

mfg T3ns0r


----------



## Razor (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				RapidezZ am 04.10.2007 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir zufällig auch ne Erklärung dafür liefern, warum ich einmal ganz ohne Waffen gespawnt bin?
> und einen hab ich noch : ich konnte mal meine Fäuste nicht anwählen
> 
> -greetz




Hm keine Ahnung, beste Lösung wäre da wohl der Suicide  [m-> Suicide]
ne aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert, allerdings hab ich 2mal in Chat von Leuten gelesen, die hinten an an Autos steckengeblieben sind, da half auch nur noch der Respawn.


----------



## RapidezZ (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Razor am 04.10.2007 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm keine Ahnung, beste Lösung wäre da wohl der Suicide  [m-> Suicide]
> ne aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert, allerdings hab ich 2mal in Chat von Leuten gelesen, die hinten an an Autos steckengeblieben sind, da half auch nur noch der Respawn.



Jo sowas ist mir allerdings auch noch passiert - bin im Prototype-Lab von unten in den Schacht gesprungen und *zack* = stuck.

bin erstmal ne Runde Guten-Morgen-Zocken.

-greetz


----------



## DingoRE (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Ich habe mir meinen Key auch geholt, mußte nicht flunkern um an den Ranzukommen - Und dabei konnte ich noch nicht mal angeben das ich SLI-System habe.

Ich verstehe die Leute nicht die flunkern, sich das runterladen und dann das meckern starten wie schlecht das aussieht. Nicht umsonst wurden User mit "low-specs" von der BETA ausgeschlossen. Nein, diese wollen auf jeden Fall einen key um sich enttäuschen zu lassen - und die Anderen, die die specs erfüllen würden schauen in die Röhre.

Ich find die Demo super!


MfG DingoRE


----------



## German_Ripper (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

@DingoRE Was erzähst du denn da fürn Quatsch, von wegen "User mit low-specs" ausgeschlossen. Deswegen konnte man auch bei der Keygenerierung eine GForce 6600 auswählen...


----------



## Razor (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				German_Ripper am 04.10.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> @DingoRE Was erzähst du denn da fürn Quatsch, von wegen "User mit low-specs" ausgeschlossen. Deswegen konnte man auch bei der Keygenerierung eine GForce 6600 auswählen...



nur um gesagt zu bekommen, dass der pc vermeintlich nicht ausreicht und keinen key bekam ^^
allerdings konnte man das ja leicht umgehen, einfach die beste konfiguration auswählen ^^


----------



## AUDILORD42 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				marzipanmann am 04.10.2007 03:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boesor
> 
> SORRRRYYY !!!!!!! Falschen Namen kopiert )) Natürlich bist nicht du gemeint Boesor. Sorry nochmal
> 
> Es ist der @hartz-4-trottel gemeint !!!


toll...jetzt meinste wohl wieder den falschen...lies doch mein post mal genauer durch, dann wirste merken, dass ich nur bezug auf den post des anderen nehme.


----------



## mWolle (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

so, nach nen paar stunden zocken, kann ich nu nen bericht vorlegen:
System: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 1.8GHz @ 2.7 GHz
MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum
1.5GB DDR466 MDT RAM 2.5-3-3-7
ATI Medion Radeon X740XL (wie X700pro) OC
160 GB S-ATA Maxtor
19" LG L1953 2000:1 2ms
DSL 6000

Sytemoption in Crysis:
1024x768
textur low
object detail low
shadow low
der rest is medium
...sieht trotzdem prima aus, und die Atomrakete *lechts*
läuft indoor 30-35fps
outdoor 20-30fps
gefecht 15-25fps
ladezeiten: 20-30sek
bugs:-am anfang erkennt man die platzhaltertexturen deutlich, das gibt sich aber nach einiger Zeit (is also net wireklich nen bug)
-im unsichtbarkeitsmodus wird der charakter leider nur irgendwie weiß wabbernd dargestellt... auch die feinde, das führt dazu, dass ich durch wände manchmal schon feind erkennen kann (wallhack XD). das scheint aber auch teilweise den feinden möglich zu sein, da sie mich, obwohl ich mich im tarnmodus befinde, unter beschuss nehmen
-beim kauf des raketenwerfers (der höllisch viel spaß macht) werden sämtliche anderen waffen abgelegt und man kann, nach dem verbrauchen der Raketen, nicht mal mehr die fäuste benutzen..(ich zumindest nich)

balancing:- is echt mies, dass man im tarnmodus in ein fahrzeug einsteigen kann, dort im tarnmodus bleibt (sehr lange, da unbewegt), getarnt zum checkpoint fährt, dort getarnt im wagen sitzen bleibt und trotzdem ungesehen den punkt einnehmen kann, und anschließend verrichteter dinge weiterfährt zum nächsten wegpunkt...

Server: -leider is schon so machner server beim laden eines neuen levels oder teilweise auch mitten im spiel abgeschmiert
-die pings waren ausgezeichnet (wie bei FarCry) z.B. wurde im Menu 62 angezeigt und im Spiel warens nur noch 22

User: - die Mitspieler gingen meist sehr koordiniert vor, es stellte sich schnell das gefühl ein, dass jeder wusste,was er wo zu tun hatte, lustig war es mit anzusehn, wie sich so mancher feind die Grafikpracht einverleibte und dabei zur 1a zielscheibe wurde xD

Waffen: - die waffen sind leider bei beiden parteien gleich (schön wäre AK gegen M"irgendwas" gewesen, wie bei cs und co)
- das tuning ist gelungen, der effekt beim modifizieren ist zwar alt (smothvision SM 2.0) aber eindrucksvoll...
-...und hat seine wirkung

Nanosuit:- funktioniert super
-hält aber nicht sehr lange
außer bei unsichtbarkeit (solange man sich nicht aktiv bewegt)
lässt sich prima mit den waffen und deren wirkung kombinieren (z.B.:  Die Waffe mit FY im Namen kann man mit explosivmonition ausrüsten und zusätzlich durch die Powerfkt. (Kraft) des Nanosuits die durchschlagskraft verbessern (dat teil haut rein ey...)

Fazit: Gelungen (funzt prima und spielt sich schön),. das spielprinzip sei mal ansichtssache... mir gefällts!

Ach und: Das ist eine Beta! die ist nur zum Test da... der Entwickler muss sowas nicht machen, er tut es nur um fehler auszumerzen und das spiel zu verbessern, und um feedback zu erhalten.. die beta ist nicht zum wohle des spielers erschienen, der entwickler will uns damit keine freude machen (das ist aufgabe der demo und es fertigen spiels)
aber ich wäre auch sauer xD

so, jez hab ich wieder unterricht

cheers
HF&GL


----------



## RapidezZ (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				mWolle am 04.10.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> -im unsichtbarkeitsmodus wird der charakter leider nur irgendwie weiß wabbernd dargestellt... auch die feinde, das führt dazu, dass ich durch wände manchmal schon feind erkennen kann (wallhack XD).


Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass deine Karte kein SM 3.0 unterstützt. Oder ist SM 3.0 gar nicht Pflicht für Crysis?


			
				mWolle am 04.10.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> das scheint aber auch teilweise den feinden möglich zu sein, da sie mich, obwohl ich mich im tarnmodus befinde, unter beschuss nehmen


Du bist nicht unsichtbar, nur getarnt. Im Tarn-Modus kann man zwar durch dich durchgucken, allerdings verschwimmt das Bild an der Stelle, an der du stehst etwas - so sieht man dich dann.


			
				mWolle am 04.10.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> -beim kauf des raketenwerfers (der höllisch viel spaß macht) werden sämtliche anderen waffen abgelegt und man kann, nach dem verbrauchen der Raketen, nicht mal mehr die fäuste benutzen..(ich zumindest nich)


Ich konnte, wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere (!), beim Kauf des Raketenwerfers die anderen Waffen behalten.


			
				mWolle am 04.10.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> balancing:- is echt mies, dass man im tarnmodus in ein fahrzeug einsteigen kann, dort im tarnmodus bleibt (sehr lange, da unbewegt), getarnt zum checkpoint fährt, dort getarnt im wagen sitzen bleibt und trotzdem ungesehen den punkt einnehmen kann, und anschließend verrichteter dinge weiterfährt zum nächsten wegpunkt...


Da das Auto nicht mitgetarnt wird, bist du in dem Moment doch sehr auffällig... bringt also nichts, sich getarnt hinters Steuer zu setzen.


			
				mWolle am 04.10.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> User: - die Mitspieler gingen meist sehr koordiniert vor, es stellte sich schnell das gefühl ein, dass jeder wusste,was er wo zu tun hatte


Kann ich nur bestätigen und 1a - Teamplay bisher    


			
				mWolle am 04.10.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> z.B.:  Die Waffe mit FY im Namen kann man mit explosivmonition ausrüsten und zusätzlich durch die Powerfkt. (Kraft) des Nanosuits die durchschlagskraft verbessern (dat teil haut rein ey...)


Wie jetzt? durch "Maximum Power" kann man die Feuerkraft seiner Waffen verbessern? Würde mich sehr wundern... muss ich gleich mal testen!   

Viel Spaß in der Schule   

-greetz

p.s.: Achja... kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Nuclear-Weapons einsetz?


----------



## Razor (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Mal eine andere Frage, wie lange läuft die Beta eigentlich ?  
Bis zum Erscheinen des Spiels oder der Demo oder wird schon eher abgeschaltet ?


----------



## RapidezZ (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Razor am 04.10.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine andere Frage, wie lange läuft die Beta eigentlich ?
> Bis zum Erscheinen des Spiels oder der Demo oder wird schon eher abgeschaltet ?



Gerad´ mal gegoogelt aber nix gefunden - würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## mWolle (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				RapidezZ am 04.10.2007 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Razor am 04.10.2007 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



werden wir best. merken xD


----------



## mWolle (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				RapidezZ am 04.10.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> mWolle am 04.10.2007 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eine guute Idee! Is aber eigentlich nicht pflicht.. am rand von dem Wabberzeug (kannst ja ma auf den bildern in meinem profil gucken) is das bild, wie es sein sollte.., aber is ja nur ne beta (wird hoffentlich in der endfassung besser)


			
				RapidezZ am 04.10.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Auto nicht mitgetarnt wird, bist du in dem Moment doch sehr auffällig... bringt also nichts, sich getarnt hinters Steuer zu setzen.


Hat aber bei mir sehr oft funktioniert.. klar das auto/boot bleibt zu sehn, aber der Fahrersitz is ja "leer".. viele, die vorbeihetzen schauen da nicht so genau hin... und wennse mir dann vor die achse rennen, brause ich mit turbo über die drüber.. is teilweise schon einfach


			
				RapidezZ am 04.10.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß in der Schule


thx, hab beim mollen von crysis geträumt 


			
				RapidezZ am 04.10.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Achja... kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Nuclear-Weapons einsetz?


könnte sein, dass du das als update für den panzer in der fabrik kaufen kannst/musst..
cheers
HF&GL


----------



## RapidezZ (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				RapidezZ am 04.10.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: Achja... kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Nuclear-Weapons einsetz?


könnte sein, dass du das als update für den panzer in der fabrik kaufen kannst/musst..
cheers
HF&GL [/quote]

Jo der TAC-Panzer für 750p ausm Prototypelab isses, nur weiß ich noch nicht worauf ich nun schießen muss um das gegnerische HQ zu plätten... aber is schon tierisch lustig das Game - muss man ja mal sagen 
-greetz


----------



## Peter23 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

WIll nen Key !!! Heul!


----------



## mWolle (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Peter23 am 05.10.2007 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> WIll nen Key !!! Heul!



Hab einen *freu!*  

Ach un nochwas...: -die Boote/Autos sind anfällig wie (naja fast wie) bei Battlefield2.. sobald man mal n bissl schneller auf ein anderes Fahrzeug fährt (muss nichma volle geschwindigkeit sein) fliegt der ganze Haufen in die Luft..., das lässt sich natürlich auch prima als waffe gegen feindlich fahrzeuge benutzen (man sollte nur schnell genug vorher raushüpfen  )
-das teamilling is schon blöd! viele machens zwar nich mit absicht, aber es passiert leider viel zu schnell... vor allem, wenn man sich (als Opfer) grd im gebüsch versteckt, oder schwimmt
-und als unfreiwilliger teamkiller fühlt man sich auch schon verarscht, wenn man dann nächste runde überhaupt keine P mehr hat, nur weil son orientierungloser Marathonläufer genau vor dir ausm gebüsch springt, um dir zu singalisieren, du mögest doch bitte sofort zum stehen kommen.. oder statt einzusteigen, stellt er sich provokant vors fahrzeug um mal schnell zu gucken, ob auf dem kühler nen Firmenemblem montiert ist..  

Und vor allem:

Schön, dass es dieses Spiel gibt!

cheers
HF&GL


----------



## N-Traxx (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Hi

Sagt mal bekommt man mit einem Free Account keinen Key ? Ich hab mich angemeldet aber es kommt keine email. Ich hab nur die email von Fileplanet wo ich meine EMailadresse bestätigen soll. 

Ich hab nur auf Join Beta geklickt alle durchgemacht und einen Acount erstellt, Beta Downgeloadet aber hab noch keine email mit Key.

Hab ich was falsch gemacht ?

mfg


----------



## Zubunapy (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

Na toll. Und wer keine Kreditkarte hat, ist mal wieder am Arsch


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				N-Traxx am 05.10.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal bekommt man mit einem Free Account keinen Key ?


Doch, aber inzwischen nicht mehr. Keys gibt es immer nur in begrenzten Mengen. Die kostenlosen waren recht schnell weg.


----------



## N-Traxx (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.10.2007 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 05.10.2007 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na toll, wie wärs dann mal mit einem Popup ala. _'Free Betta is`nt Free'_ oder _'Free Key`s empty'_ 

Naja ich hab woanders noch einen aufgetrieben.


----------



## N-Traxx (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*

 

Das ist der Hammer, ich hab einen Key. Hab das ding Aktiviert und jetzt

*BITTE LEGEN SIE DIE RICHTIGE DVD INS LAUFWERK *

    

Open Beta   

Schnauze voll, wann kommt die Single Demo ??


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				N-Traxx am 06.10.2007 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll, wie wärs dann mal mit einem Popup ala. _'Free Betta is`nt Free'_ oder _'Free Key`s empty'_


blind?

ist "ONLY SUBSCRIBER KEYS REMAIN" nicht deutlich genug? :-o


----------



## N-Traxx (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: News - Crysis: Crysis-Beta nun für jeden zugänglich*



			
				HanFred am 08.10.2007 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> blind?
> 
> ist "ONLY SUBSCRIBER KEYS REMAIN" nicht deutlich genug? :-o



äää, nein. 
Ist man etwa kein Subscriber wenn man einen Free Acount hat ?


----------

